# Giant stove?



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 26, 2011)

Saw this in a blacksmith shop in NC.  How old do ya figure?


----------



## webbie (Apr 26, 2011)

probably a date somewhere on there if you looked closely, but my guess would be 1850-1890

Similar stoves were probably made before and after that date - come to think of it, this slightly resembles some "barracks" stoves which were used to heat military tents and barracks. Same type were used extensively during the WPA (depression era)......

Note some similar lines:
http://www.goodtimestove.com/heating_stoves/antique_stoves_potbelly.html


----------



## fbelec (Apr 27, 2011)

add a few pipes to it and i'd say it looks like the coal boiler in my grandmothers house


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a CL gem in the making.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 27, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> It's a CL gem in the making.



As a probable antique- it actually could be.  I'd buy it.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 28, 2011)

ABANA 1988


----------



## Dune (Apr 29, 2011)

Dang AP next time you are in an old blacksmith shop take more pictures(not of stoves).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 6, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Dang AP next time you are in an old blacksmith shop take more pictures(not of stoves).



I did!

blacksmith shop


----------



## Dune (May 6, 2011)

That's great! Thanks.


----------

